# World Cup CX - Italy



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2017)

I've just spotted the UCI YouTube feed for this race. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uikqK2I-kao&feature=em-lss


Currently it's the Elite Women's / 2016-17 Telenet UCI Cyclo-cross World Cup – Fiuggi Regione Lazio (ITA).
The men's will follow on a different link.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2017)

The men's here in around 45 minutes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2017)

Looks like it's snowed there, going by 'social media' photographs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2017)

Tom Pidcock (GB) took the Junior rainbow jersey
2nd = Dan Tulett (GB)
3rd = Ben Turner (GB

Evie Richards (GB, & 2016 World Champion) was 3rd in U-23 women race


----------

